# Number 17 is finally here!



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

Congrats to all the fans who've stuck through thick and thin with this team!

We're back again.

It was one hell of a series and hopefully we can do it again next year.

Go Celtics!


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

Yes, just ****ing yes. Much love to all the celtics fans out there. Cherish it baby.


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Yessss!!!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Indeed a great day, this is the first time i get to celebrate a championship for the team ive followed.. and its great, huge props to everyone from the stars, the bench, the coach... and its been a great season on here aswell guys, we've hung on every second of the season and it all worked out how we hoped it would


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Seeing KG win a ring just makes me happy. And I am glad he repped the fand from Minnesota as well. 
Well played Boston, I love defense, so watching the Celtics play is just amazing in my eyes. But once again, KG, you deserve it more than anyone else.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

"NBA Champions"

Just sounds so good hehe


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Congrats on #17 Celtics fans! :clap:

I'm very happy for PJ Brown, who battled through all those tough Knicks series when he was with Miami, only to fall short year after year. And Big game James Posey. The guy was amazing in the '06 Playoff run for us and it was great to see him do it again for the Celtics. 

Awesome season and an awesome way to close out the finals and win the championship.


----------



## Dominate24/7 (Oct 15, 2006)

Congratulations, Celtics. You guys deserved it. 

Oh, and we'll be back better and stronger. Hope we can continue this next year.


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

This is the first time in my life that my favorite sports team has won a championship, AND I LOVE IT. CERTIFIED!


----------



## Mizzak (Jun 15, 2008)

Congrats!

Altho I was just a "playoff fan" of Beans cos my team didnt make it - hats off to you!

Glad to see KG getting rid of "loser" remark, glad to see The Truth proving what he is, and last but not the least - glad to see Jesus getting what he deserved.

Justice has been done.

#18 pending


----------



## torr (Jul 25, 2005)

Great Performance By The Celtics!


----------



## agoo (Jun 1, 2003)

The only thing that would make this better is if I was nine minutes away instead of nine hours.

Anyone else watching NBATV? Brian Scalabrine just hijacked the pressroom.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

agoo101284 said:


> The only thing that would make this better is if I was nine minutes away instead of nine hours.
> 
> Anyone else watching NBATV? Brian Scalabrine just hijacked the pressroom.


Yeah, I was saw that. That was great :laugh:


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

agoo101284 said:


> The only thing that would make this better is if I was nine minutes away instead of nine hours.
> 
> Anyone else watching NBATV? Brian Scalabrine just hijacked the pressroom.


Hilarious! He straight told the press they didn't know what they were talking about


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/teams/bos/photos









































etc

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Legend_23 (Dec 10, 2005)

Congrats to the Celtics!


----------



## pokpok (Jul 26, 2005)

YESSSSS, my favorite team winning the championship...dream come true...this is much bigger to me than red sox winning or the pats winning the superbowl:yay::yay::yay::yay:


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

yes I am soooooooooooooooooooo PROUD of this team right now because to do it in the style we did the biggest turnround in nba history and I think this is one of the greatest teams in nba history, despite my forum name I always will be a celtics and a lakers fan forever 
CONGRATS CELTICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
p.s I am getting a dvd of this memorable occasion shortly as it will be a celtic keepsake forever

and to see KG, ray and the truth as well as pj win their first titles was just unbelieveable, I am in tears right now but they are tears of emotion


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Congrats to the Celtics, been a long time coming. Well done to the fans sticking by through thick and thin - hopefully my Heat get their reward soon.

Once again - great season


----------



## CanteriWalker (May 31, 2005)

Unbelievable season.Its such a relief to finally see my team make history once again!! Congrats Celtics!! Here hoping for a repeat next year!!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Check those photos out guys... there are like 300 pages but damn it just makes you feel good lol


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

Damn, these guys already did photoshoots AFTER the game? Crazy!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

awesome pic


----------



## ConnerHenry (Jan 9, 2004)

Back in 86 I never thought it would take this long to get #17. Now the wait makes it that much sweeter!!! On top of the world! Boston, champions again!!!!!


----------



## cgcatsfan (Jun 10, 2005)

Much more than just winning a championship, the Celtics have put the NBA back into the hearts of many fans. 
The gritty defense, complete lack of ego and total team effort make this victory all the more satisfying. 

I have been cynical about the NBA in recent years, but this team has inspired me to believe again that pro basketball CAN be about the game first, the "stars" second. 

Against all odds, TEAM and unselfishness has triumphed. 

For Pierce, Garnett, Allen, and all that have waited so long for a championship, I am gratified. (And I WILL say his name first, he carried us on his back for years)

Again For Pierce, the MVP trophy that he so richly deserves. 

For young Rondo, the opportunity of a lifetime to develop surrounded by incredible mentors and players. 
For the veterans and bench, willingness to play whatever role was asked in the interest of a common goal. 
For Danny and Doc, a chance to redeem themselves with fans. 

Not a single player left the floor without scoring. 
Not a single player stopped hustling for even a second. 
Records fell. Records were tied. 
Red Auerbach's legacy was preserved. 

I am proud to be a part of Celtics Nation.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Indeed a great day, *this is the first time i get to celebrate a championship for the team ive followed..* and its great, huge props to everyone from the stars, the bench, the coach... and its been a great season on here aswell guys, we've hung on every second of the season and it all worked out how we hoped it would


owww i feel for you... New England's gone almost 24 hours since our last world championship, someone do something! :azdaja:


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

lets hope that they come back bigger and better next season... i want to defend this title, and they will too


----------



## The Solution (Jan 2, 2008)

FINALLY....THE CHAMPIONSHIP HAS COME BACK TO THE BOSTON GARDEN!!!!


(anyone that wasn't a wrestling fan growing up, that was THE ROCK)


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

The Solution said:


> FINALLY....THE CHAMPIONSHIP HAS COME BACK TO THE BOSTON GARDEN!!!!
> 
> 
> (anyone that wasn't a wrestling fan growing up, that was THE ROCK)


Jabroni



heh


----------



## mrsister (Sep 9, 2002)

I think what makes this so satisfying is that these guys didn't jump on for the ride on an established team. It wasn't like Kidd or Shaq or even Gasol who went to established contenders. This team was built nearly from scratch since the draft last year using the pieces from the worst team in the Eastern Conference. Even though they added two All-Stars, there were still tons of questions about how the team would come together. It worked out as well as anyone could have hoped in a short amount of time. I don't think I've seen such a group of likable guys on a championship team in awhile. Sure, I'm biased, but these guys were all hard workers throughout their careers with other teams (not just KG and Allen, but Posey, House, and Brown). You just can't help but feel good for these guys.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Definately, even down to guys like Powe and Davis... these are under-sized.. second round picks who have made huge contributions to a championship early in their careers


----------



## Causeway (May 18, 2005)

*YEAH BABY! *


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

One of the best parts about our winning #17 this year is that KG is now going to be viewed as a Celtic and not as a Timberwolve (wolf?) just as Manny Ramirez isn't viewed as an Indian, even though KG won an NBA MVP in Minnesota. He'll be here until 2012 and all of these seasons will be seasons as a champion in a Celtics uniform. The photos of him with Bill Russell and the photo of him in his sharp suit and holding his jersey from last year are what will be remembered 10 years from now. It seems so natural to see him in his #5 jersey.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

> Members of the Boston Celtics [team stats] got a sneak peak of the design of the team’s NBA Championship ring last night.
> 
> The bling artwork was being shown to the players at last night’s unveiling of Warner Home Video’s ‘2007-2008 NBA Champions: The Boston Celtics DVD’ at the TD Banknorth Garden.


http://news.bostonherald.com/sports...008_07_15_Celtics_get_preview_of_their_bling/


----------



## Ainge for 3 (May 23, 2007)

That's very stylish and tasteful.


----------

